# Madison, WI looking to play or DM



## cr0w (Oct 21, 2004)

My current group is switching DMs and I'm not too keen on the new setting.

Looking for "grown-up" adult players (I'm 30). Ideally every other week or so. I'm married with 2 kids and weekends are family time for the most part so some weeknight would be ideal for gaming.

I'll play in any interesting setting. I'd love to DM an Eberron campaign.


----------



## mac1504 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Cr0w and fellow Wisconsinite!

I DM for a group down in the Gurnee Illinois area (I know it's a bit of a drive- but I wouldn't if the group wasn't worth it). We are currently running a Midnight game and we are only about 4 adventures into it.

We typically play twice a month, sometimes only once a month depending on everyone's schedule. The group is in the same age range of yourself (late 20's to mid 30's).

If you are interested contact me at: rmcnamee at wi.rr.com

Otherwise, good luck!


----------



## cr0w (Oct 25, 2004)

Gurnee is a bit far for D&D. Thanks though.


----------



## Airboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I have been looking for some others to get together with. The only problem is I work 3rd shift and weeknights are not good for me. I know this contradicts what you are looking for but, I figure it couldn't hurt to post my interest.


----------



## randall (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Crow, my name is Randall. I play in a D&D game that meets every tuesday night from 6pm-11pm in downtown Madison. If your interested in playing, tell me how to contact you so we can talk. Give me your e-mail address or phone number. If I can get enough players I'd like to get a monday game going too.

Thanks, Randall.


----------



## cr0w (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm pretty much only available Wednesdays Randall. You can email me at cr0w [at] mac.com.


----------

